# What size Allez do you ride?



## tbassak (Jan 12, 2007)

Please post height and size of bike ou ride. I'm 6'3.5" and all of the LBSs tell me I need a 58cm. I posted previously and most told me that is too small. If you have any input I'm all ears.


----------



## vitin (Feb 19, 2002)

5,6 ride 52 cm base allez w full ultegra except brake calipers teckro


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

5'9", ride a 52 with 100mm stem.


----------



## fast951 (Jan 8, 2005)

*5'11" ride 54cm*

The bike shop that set me up is hard core , I thought it was to small at first. After a year of riding it feels like a glove. Stem 100mm. I thought a 56cm was right, but it feels big now.


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

6'5 .legs from gooch to ground 37"1/2 inches I ride a XXL or a 62, take your pick.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

5'10, 56cm... its a bit big on me. really depends on your proportions and flexibility


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

im 6'1 and was trying out alley's today and liked the 60cm. For you 58 would be way to small i think. Try the 60cm or the 62cm. imo


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Six foot tall, on a 58 Allez with a 10 cm stem, considering going to an 11 stem. Fits me great. 

I would guess the 58 would be small for you unless you have short arms. Ride both sizes if you can. That will answer your question.


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

6'0 with a 36" inseam riding a 62 Allez with 110mm stem, 10cm saddle/bar drop. It fits very nicely


----------



## mcd (Jun 22, 2002)

just got fit today. 5. 10. and after riding back and forth and back and forth until it became annoying i got the 56 with a 90mm stem...i also wanted less drop so this felt better for me. total road bike newb though...


----------



## yogi13 (Oct 20, 2006)

tbassak said:


> Please post height and size of bike ou ride. I'm 6'3.5" and all of the LBSs tell me I need a 58cm. I posted previously and most told me that is too small. If you have any input I'm all ears.


5'10" with a 31" inseam. I'm on a 56 cm with a 130 stem; I have a long torso, longer arms. I haven't measured my drop, but it's somewhere in the 4-6 cm range.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

5' 11.5" I ride a 56 with a 110 stem. Fits great. I have a longer torso, shorter legs.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Dang, I'm in the same boat! This is my first bike and there are two Allez Elite Triple's in town. One is a 2006 but it is a 56 and the other is a 2007 which is a 58! I'm 6'1" or just under. The things is, the 2006 is freaking $849 and it has better components than the $1k 2007! UGH!!!!!

This is my first bike so I have no idea what it should feel like. I'm going here in a few to check out the 56 and get measured. Hopefully we find out I have short mutant-like arms! =)


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

One thing to consider. The 2007 may come with 10 speed components. The 2006 may be 9 speed. I dont know if that is true but my allez elite 2006 is 9 speed. Didnt seem like a big deal since I still ride my 8 speed components on my mountain bike. I was looking to upgrade my wheels recently and noticed that the shimano wheelsets are 10 speed only. This may not matter to you, but something to think about


----------



## mcd (Jun 22, 2002)

tron said:


> One thing to consider. The 2007 may come with 10 speed components. The 2006 may be 9 speed. I dont know if that is true but my allez elite 2006 is 9 speed. Didnt seem like a big deal since I still ride my 8 speed components on my mountain bike. I was looking to upgrade my wheels recently and noticed that the shimano wheelsets are 10 speed only. This may not matter to you, but something to think about



my 07 elite came with a nine speed cluster and the tiagra shifters, BUT the big upgrade is the 105 rear derailler that is 10 speed compatable...so you can upgrade more easily. 

the other trick thing i've since found out about the 07 elite is that the first ones off the boat have lay back(offset) seat posts, so when you combine that with the longer than average tt length you may fit a slightly different size, the latest batch of elite's come with 0 set back posts... i've ridden mine now almost every single day since purchase and i'm still putzing around with fit, i switched out stems for dif length/rise last week, and my shop said we could switch out seatposts and give that a try too...yep i paid retail at an LBS so no i'm getting my moneys worth!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Derailler is not the problem, you would have to upgrade the shifters which is the bigger expense.


----------



## mcd (Jun 22, 2002)

tron said:


> Derailler is not the problem, you would have to upgrade the shifters which is the bigger expense.



yep, you are absoluely right, i just figure that it's on less thing you would have to upgrade....and the fact that there wasn't a single 06 allez within 50 miles that helped my decision!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I'm going with the 2007. I rode them back to back and the 2007 felt a lot more natural to me. I didn't think I would have a clue, but I did! heh 

I'll post pics when I get it in the next day or so.


----------



## Smeggy45 (Feb 22, 2007)

'06 comp 56 cm. I'm 6' 200lbs.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm about 5'10 and I ride a 56, but I switched from a 110 stem to a 100 and it feels just right.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

*size*

I'm 6"1.5". 
There are too many variables to just say, "I ride a Xcm".
Inseam
Torso
Arm length
total height
not to mention leg length (thigh.lower leg)
flexability also counts
To me, toptube (overall reach) is more important factor than frame size, especially with virtually unlimited seatpost lengths no adays.

On a Giant TCR I ride a L with a 100 stem although I am a little too stretched out for comfort. If I was buying a TCR today I would get a M/L.
For a Specialized Tarmac I ride a 56cm with a 110/120mm stem because I need about a 57cm toptube. Otherwise if I go to a 58cm I would require ~90mm stem. Too squirely for me.
I have long legs and a short torso so I ride with 177.5 cranks. I have tried many bikes and various setups since 1986 and find my current setup the most comfortable in years.
To each his own, good luck in finding a good setup and don't be afraid to experiment a little at a time. 
Just my $.02.


----------



## crc408 (Nov 4, 2006)

2006 Elite @ 54 @ 5'8"


----------



## mike2g (Oct 10, 2006)

5'6", 52cm works well


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and my '03 Allez Pro is a 58 cm which fits me perfectly.


----------



## ori (Mar 28, 2007)

I also ride a 52cm as I am 5'6'', the fit feels perfect. I have a 2003 steel Allez and I love it.


----------

